# XL Budgie Boy...



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello hello Everybirdie:wave:

Once again, we have another post about our favorite _Jolly Green Goliath...our Handsome-and-then-some Citrus Heartthrob...the brawny 'Fabio Lanzoni' of male budgerigars...KING CHEWIE!_


But folks, this post is to address a rather serious concern over my _big _boy - and that is...he seems to be getting, well, a bit too BIG. Standing at a budgie height of a full 5 inches (equivalent to a 6'4 human when standing straight), his current weight is at an astounding 65g! What first peaked my concern was the heftiness of body mass I felt in my hands from picking him up lately. His whole torso from belly up is quite meaty and the girth around his chest and back also felt close to the thickness of my wrist as you can see here... 

Most of my other budgies have the girth of approximately the size of a golfball when I do a wrap around like this.

Now unlike my girl Gisele (Ms.Plumpling) who did have a bit of an over-eating disorder and is also currently under a dieting program, my concern for Chewie has more do do with him possibly needing more exercise. My birds are definitely not seed junkies and eat their share of seeds, pellets, veggies, and fruits which I make sure of, and Chewie also eats a well balanced variety - even more so than my other boys. He especially loves kale, carrots, and apple. But one thing I have noticed is he's not too active compared to my girls Gisele and Betty. I do give them daily out of cage flight time and my girls actually fly around and are on the move a lot more. He's often crouched like this when let of the cage...


What I often see Chewie doing lately (and perhaps this has a lot to do with his charm and magnetism) is dividing his time bonding with his pal Rocco and his lady friend Betty, who preens his fluffy head very attentively like a personal masseuse. He's also quite a chatterbox for chirping at the other birds (ahem, I consider it rather flirtatious), but he just doesn't move around as much or fly. Maybe the issue is he's becoming a lazy birdie spoiled by his own vanity.

Anyways, I'll be keeping a closer eye on my little-big dude and getting him to move around more, as well his eating habits and shall keep you all posted. As for his overall physical and behavioral state, everything else seems quite normal. No abnormal breathing or tail bobbing (BTW, he and Betty are calm and still as clams and have very slight tail bobs) His behavior is also very normal and he still very close with his pal Rocco, which I can't resist putting up a few more of their recent pics because I just love seeing them close together!

Don't ya just love that Billy Idol hair?:laughing:

Ok, I know you've all seen this one already, but as Julie has said about Chewie looking so "masculine". To me, he is looking totally FABIO & studdly here...


In case some of you are wondering who is Fabio...

See any resemblance?:laughing:
Chewie says _"Let's get this straight, Nick - I'm NOT the 'Fabio of budgies'! He's the human Chewie wanna-be...but I'm much younger and better looking!"_

CIAO!:wave:


----------



## CyrilsMom (Dec 24, 2015)

Chewie looks quite the show budgie! I was at my vet's with Cyril the other day, and apparently some of the bigger show budgies can weigh up to 100g! So I'd guess that for a big boy he's maybe at a good weight.. or maybe he is a little big...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for your input, Molly. It's a bit reassuring and Chewie has not been through a drastic weight gain, but maybe around 5g for the past year. My concern is that he's gotten a bit bigger and less active than before, so I'm definitely keeping a closer eye on him.

Wow, I never heard or seen any 100g budgies! Must be very prized show birds


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow... 'The Fabio Lanzoni of Male Budgerigars' has definitley ballooned up some I have to say. 

I honestly wonder the reason for his steady growth, considering he doesn't eat a fattening diet sounds like. It sounds balanced and healthy. It's no surprise that now he isn't exercising much because the extra weight makes it hard for him to do so. Still, my concern is why such a large increase in the first place, when he's on a balanced diet AND you don't mention that he's over eating.

Maybe he _is_ over eating and you're not necessarily noticing it? How about putting him on a diet plan like Gisele, and see if that does anything. I hope it does have to do with eating, and not anything medically wrong. Wishing all the best for our boy King Chewie! :fingerx:

Molly, I haven't ever heard of a 100 gram budgie! If I was a budgie, I'd be scared lol. :wow: That is bigger than a lot of Cockatiels!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I definitely think Fabio stole Chewie's look, so not fair! I'm really glad you're doing something to address Chewie's weight gain....proud of you....And you know I just love seeing those two together!!! I can't wait for your next update, and you know I want to see everyone else in your flock too!!! Very handsome boys, my friend!

Molly, I can't even fathom a budgie weighing in at 100g! :wow:*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

RavensGryf said:


> Wow... 'The Fabio Lanzoni of Male Budgerigars' has definitley ballooned up some I have to say.
> 
> I honestly wonder the reason for his steady growth, considering he doesn't eat a fattening diet sounds like. It sounds balanced and healthy. It's no surprise that now he isn't exercising much because the extra weight makes it hard for him to do so. Still, my concern is why such a large increase in the first place, when he's on a balanced diet AND you don't mention that he's over eating.
> 
> ...


Although I'm usually out of the house for nearly half of the day for work on weekdays, I do observe them more on weekends and quite honestly, I don't see him overeating and he certainly doesn't eat as often as Gisele. I've been taking him out of the cage more often the past week and playing with him to get more motion out of him. Again, he's always shown signs of a health bird and also goes through the least molts - hardly ever looking ragged and always showing such flawless feathers as you can see from his photos I'm just a bit concerned by his size recently felt by me but he's always had the same big and 'macho' appearance



jean20057 said:


> *I definitely think Fabio stole Chewie's look, so not fair! I'm really glad you're doing something to address Chewie's weight gain....proud of you....And you know I just love seeing those two together!!! I can't wait for your next update, and you know I want to see everyone else in your flock too!!! Very handsome boys, my friend!
> 
> Molly, I can't even fathom a budgie weighing in at 100g! :wow:*


Aww thank you for always so supportive of the Jediflock, Kristen. I've been keeping a closer eye and playing with my little _Hulk budgie_ this week, just getting him to move around more. _I'm doing this also out of a slight jealousy that he's always showing more love to his pals Rocco and Betty than his old dad Yours Truly_


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rationing seed, treats and fruit is important for all budgies as is plenty of exercise to ensure they maintain the best health possible.

I'm positive all your flock are going to benefit by the healthier lifestyle you are promoting for them at this time.

Encouraging Chewie to move around more will definitely be helpful. :thumbsup:

You can do "before" and "after" pictures and your flock can become poster budgies for a "healthy budgie weight loss and exercise plan" :thumbsup:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good idea Deb :thumbsup: for the before and after pics. The Jediflock would be cute as poster budgies for weight loss and exercise! 

Forgive me for not remembering, is Chewie your only hand tame guy?


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Someone should ask Jane Fonda to do a birdie exercise video. That might perk the boys up at least. :lol:

Seriously, hope that Chewie's problem is just from over eating / under activity, rather than anything health-connected. Good luck with the dieting!

EDIT: completely forgot to say I got that melted jelly belly feeling again...:lol: Such great photos of gorgeous birds!! Both "English", is that correct? So, bigger than the standard, anyway?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Chewie is a bit portly, isn't he!  

I'm sure that with his new diet plan and workout regimen he'll be as buff as the Hulk--just not as large  

He certainly has that Fabio-vibe about him


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Fabio? Who eats what's not quite butter? Never heard of him over here.:dunno:

To be honest, I just itch to take a pair of strong scissors and good shampoo / conditioner to him. Then a stern dressing down for getting so messy & unkempt. Admittedly not _quite_ as bad as Bob Geldorf, who doesn't shave either, but enough to give me a bad case of the itches.

After a good back'n'sides and bath, we might be able to see his cleaned-up boat (*) in its true decent colours.
Which, I must admit, look like a bit of alright... :lol:
Eat yer heart out Chewie!
:laughing::laughing::laughing:

(*) boat=boat race. Which is Cockney rhyming slang for "face". :yo:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, Ann, I've never though much of Fabio's messy hair! :laughing:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabio_Lanzoni Ann, here is a link to who "Fabio" is... he was popular in the US in the 80's and 90's.

I never thought much of his looks either way, but I used to hear him as a 'guest' every now and then, on a local morning talk show that one of the music stations out here had, and he was so funny. He has a great sense of humor.

Sorry Nick... not to derail, but you were the one who brought it up :laughing:

Have you started the big boy on his diet plan yet?

*Edit by FaeryBee: Julie - I'm adding another link to your post instead of placing it in a separate post. 

I think this is a better link describing who Fabio is/was and how he got his start:* 
Fabio Lanzoni


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Rationing seed, treats and fruit is important for all budgies as is plenty of exercise to ensure they maintain the best health possible.
> 
> I'm positive all your flock are going to benefit by the healthier lifestyle you are promoting for them at this time.
> 
> ...


Yes to all points and your links to various articles provided are also very helpful, Deb:thumbsup: A diet plan for Chewie and Gisele based on everything you've suggested has started this week. Gisele and Betty have been separated from Chewie & Rocco and I have moved Artoo & Kobe in with C&R for this plan to work best 



RavensGryf said:


> Good idea Deb :thumbsup: for the before and after pics. The Jediflock would be cute as poster budgies for weight loss and exercise!
> 
> Forgive me for not remembering, is Chewie your only hand tame guy?


Chewie is now my only boy budgie who will step up willingly when I reach out and Betty does it too. They are my 2 calmest and least fearful budgies. Gisele also knows _how to step-up_ but it depends on her mood. She'll also step up often to use my finger as a _stepping stone_ to elevate herself to a higher perch or to the feeder when she's hungry.



Stranding said:


> Someone should ask Jane Fonda to do a birdie exercise video. That might perk the boys up at least. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, hope that Chewie's problem is just from over eating / under activity, rather than anything health-connected. Good luck with the dieting!
> 
> EDIT: completely forgot to say I got that melted jelly belly feeling again...:lol: Such great photos of gorgeous birds!! Both "English", is that correct? So, bigger than the standard, anyway?


Thanks Ann and yes, Chewie and Rocco are both full English and both bigger birds of the flock, but Chewie is much heavier



StarlingWings said:


> Chewie is a bit portly, isn't he!
> 
> I'm sure that with his new diet plan and workout regimen he'll be as buff as the Hulk--just not as large
> 
> He certainly has that Fabio-vibe about him





Stranding said:


> Fabio? Who eats what's not quite butter? Never heard of him over here.:dunno:
> 
> To be honest, I just itch to take a pair of strong scissors and good shampoo / conditioner to him. Then a stern dressing down for getting so messy & unkempt. Admittedly not _quite_ as bad as Bob Geldorf, who doesn't shave either, but enough to give me a bad case of the itches.
> 
> ...





StarlingWings said:


> I agree, Ann, I've never though much of Fabio's messy hair! :laughing:





RavensGryf said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabio_Lanzoni Ann, here is a link to who "Fabio" is... he was popular in the US in the 80's and 90's.
> 
> I never thought much of his looks either way, but I used to hear him as a 'guest' every now and then, on a local morning talk show that one of the music stations out here had, and he was so funny. He has a great sense of humor.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, now we've got the Fabio thing started which I don't mind at all, Jules:laughing:

To me, Chewie resembles Fabio in several ways: He's a big _alpha_ male, he has long _blond_ locks, and sorry Chewie but I have to admit - he's not the smartest birdie but that's also a part of his charm. Just like a gentle giant

He and Artoo were my first English budgies but Artoo has drifted from me for the past years while Chewie still acknowledges his pappy. I am very proud to have a specimen like him and you all (ladies) have to admit that he's quite a hunk Of all my 4 male budgies, Chewie has also had the admiration and following from each of my budgie girls, including my late Princess at one point after she was separated from her sweetheart Artoo. He is never refused a space beside any of the girls and just has that magnetism

Now about Fabio - yes, he was in the spotlight for a while during the 90's and also well known for his image on romance novel covers, and later for his "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter" commercials. I can't help poke fun at him for the way he says "...it's not _buddaa_".:laughing: I do think he would have been the perfect choice to play THOR if the movie was made back then.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*XL or not, Chewie is a handsome fella 
Not sure what you can do about his appetite, but I hope he stays healthy and happy.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Deborah thanks for adding the Fabio link, it was interesting . Now there's a pretty fortunate person! He didn't even have to try! Awesome too that he kept his morals and didn't sell out.


----------

